# CONFRIMATION Flaws?



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

I will give a million cookies to someone who will tell me if Hank is going through a stage(He's 2) or if he is permanently challenged confirmation wise!!









Please look at his back



















I love him so much, he's suppose to go into training in mid December for reining, his is a Grandson of Hollywood Dun It, yes yes he is a Dun It!

He's amazing and very smart but I want honest opinions!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

there no picture


----------



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

HERE are the photos




























Sorry


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

it's hard to say since he's two and he definately has not stopped growing. I'd imagin that his front will grow more, making it more even with the hind-quarters....taking off the appearance of being almost swayed back. 
Once he is fully grown I think he'll be quite the reiner in the show ring.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes pretty butt high but hes still 2 so its hard to tell really.


----------



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, thats what I thought but I just wanted to see what everybody else thought!

I love my Hank so much, I just want the VERY best for him.



THANKS!
P.S - Hank says thanks too!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How old is he? He looks a bit long in the back and very downhill. Depending on his age I would say sway back but it all depends on whether or not he might be really bum high from a growth spurt.


----------



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> How old is he? He looks a bit long in the back and very downhill. Depending on his age I would say sway back but it all depends on whether or not he might be really bum high from a growth spurt.



As I previously stated, he is a Hollywood Dun It grandson and he just turned 2 years old....and I think his back is rather short...I think he is going through a growth spurt because he had a really nice straight back a few months ago.


----------



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

omgpink said:


> He's gorgeous!



Thank you, I and my trainer think so too!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Dang - let's hope it's just a part of an awkward stage. Has he always been butt high or has he see-sawed with his height?

He definitely does not have a long back, if anything he's got a really short one.


----------



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

UPDATE!

Got new pictures of him yesterday








Hank








Hank and his momma Moon Slush

These people are amazing that sold him to me, a dream to work with and I trust them with all my heart, they are my favorite horse people and only breed the best of the best.

I figured out that he just got lucky to get some withers and that he's not slap/flat backed like a barrel (Just not used to a horse with figure)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

hes a little chunky thing!

looks like he's evening out a bit - - sure is a cutie!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He could use some weight loss but he's a nice horse.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

He is definitely a little pudge, but he is very pretty. I agree, he's only two so he'll be growing quite a bit more, and hopefully even out some more.


----------

